# Skoda Octavia 1.6TDI DSG



## glengar (14 Jan 2010)

Anyone know what the best straight Deal for one of these would be I have an offer of one for 23600 does this seem high

Thx

glengar


----------



## mathepac (14 Jan 2010)

As usual that depends - Classic, Ambiente oe Elegance trim-level? (I suspect it is the Ambiente saloon and this is only €220 less than list price).


----------



## glengar (14 Jan 2010)

thx for reply its the Elegance and it lists for 26315 i think the ambiente lists for 24830

it seems fairly good???


----------



## mathepac (14 Jan 2010)

We seem to have different prices. Mine is from here - [broken link removed] - the download box on the right of the page.

It says it exludes "delivery and related charges" which seem to add   €800+ to the base prices. Is this correct?


----------



## glengar (14 Jan 2010)

mathepac said:


> We seem to have different prices. Mine is from here - [broken link removed] - the download box on the right of the page.
> 
> It says it exludes "delivery and related charges" which seem to add   €800+ to the base prices. Is this correct?



I have the list prices from the dealer handout and its listed at 26315 but i see its 25300 on the skoda site maybe the 800 is metallic paint and delivery 

what do you think of 26300 for the DSG 1.6 I think its a fairly good deal

thx


----------



## mathepac (14 Jan 2010)

A quick extract from the above PDF focument - 

(Saloon) 1.6 TDI CR/77 kW DSG/105bhp


Classic = €22,205
Ambiente = €23,820
Elegance = €25,300
L&K = N/A
  (Combi) 1.6 TDI CR/77 kW DSG/105bhp


Classic = €23,285
Ambiente = €24,970
Elegance = €26,535
L&K = N/A


----------



## glengar (14 Jan 2010)

sorry should have read 23600

the price i am getting 

the prices on the skoda website exclude delivery and metallic paint etc

the price i have listed at 26315 is otr so 23600 seems not bad????


----------



## kceire (14 Jan 2010)

the only way to find out properly is to get a quote from one dealer, drop into them and go throught the spec and options and get an on the road price there and then.

then go to other dealers and get an OTR price from them comparing like for like and then you will know the best deal.

dont go on the website prices etc
might take a few days to travel from dealer to dealer but it will be worth it in the end if you save 2k or thereabouts!


----------



## mathepac (14 Jan 2010)

glengar said:


> ... the price i have listed at 26315 is otr so 23600 seems not bad????


So about a 10% discount, or to look at it another way, the Elegance plus metallic paint for the price of the lower spec car. That's a lot of car for that money, IMHO, but as kceire says, it should do no harm to shop around now you have a fairly good price.

Is the car in stock at the dealer's? If it is it's probably a cancelled sale that needs to be shifted.


----------



## CreNaCille (15 Jan 2010)

kceire said:


> the only way to find out properly is to get a quote from one dealer, drop into them and go throught the spec and options and get an on the road price there and then.



What exactly do you mean by an _on the road_ price? The _*total*_ price you pay for a new car incl all charges, delivery etc?


----------



## kceire (15 Jan 2010)

CreNaCille said:


> What exactly do you mean by an _on the road_ price? The _*total*_ price you pay for a new car incl all charges, delivery etc?


 yep, how much it costs to get the car leaving the garage! every price you see advertised in papers and mags is normally excluding delivery and related charges.


----------



## mathepac (15 Jan 2010)

In the UK On The Road price refers to the total price of a new vehicle     including all costs required to legally drive the vehicle, excluding insurance. This will therefore include the purchase price, one year's road tax, a tank of fuel, and vehicle delivery / preparation. It excludes stuff like extended warranties. In Ireland OTR pricing is meaningless


----------

